# One Edition Monsters



## the Jester (Nov 8, 2009)

No, not _first_ edition monsters... _one_ addition monsters. Monsters that have appeared in only one edition so far. What are they? Are any of them any good? Let's put together a list and find out!

I'll keep a master list in this post, divided by edition. Here's what I can think of off the top of my head; if I am wrong about any of them, please correct me!

If the name has changed but the monster remains the same, I'm going to consider them the same creature. If two monsters are similar but notably different and have different names, I won't consider them to the be the same.

Finally, as to what sources I'll consider for this list- anything by TSR, WotC, Dragon/Dungeon or licensed projects (such as when 3rd parties did DL, RL, etc.).

*OD&D*
Ulik
Yag-Kosha
Yaksha
Zebra
Zzonga-Bush


*BEMCI/Rules Cyclopedia*
Faedorne
Faenare
Feathered Serpent
Ferret, Giant
Feywing
Flapsail
Flicker
Flitterling
Fungoid
Jellyfish, Death's Head
Jellyfish, Galley
Juggernaut, Wood
Oard
Ubue
Undine*
Yak


*1st Edition*
Dire corby
Feral Slasher
Fireball Fly
Flailtail
Flamewing
Flard
Flitte
Flolite
Forchoreai
Forlarren
Fox, Hoar
Frigidarch
Frog, Giant Vampire
Fungus, Explodestool
Nilbog
Quagmire
Quatsch
Quezzer
Screaming devilkin
Uintatherium
Ukuyatangi
Undine*
Unthlatu
Urisk
Utoyasukata
Vision
Werecamel
Weredire
Werelagomorph
Weremice
Wereram
Weresabre
Weresloth
Wereweasel
Yau-Mor


*2nd Edition*
Astereater
Bzastra
Chososion
Darklight
Devete
Dharum Suhn
Egarus
Entrope
Facet
Fael
Faerie Fiddler
Faerie Phiz
Faerie, Seelie
Faerie, Unseelie
Fainil
Falmadaraatha
Faux Faerie
Feeblestar
Feesu
Feliquine
Fenette
Feylaar
Fiery Face
Figment
Figure, Diamond
Fire Falcon
Firebird
Firelich
Firethorn
Fireweed
Flailer
Flame Spirit
Flame Swallow
Flareeater
Flawder
Fleas of Madness
Flitterling
Floater
Flow Barnacle
Flowfiend
Focoid
Fogwarden
Fractine
Frelon
Frog, Archer
Frog, Ghoul
Fungus, Cushion
Fungus, Friendly
Fungus, Vermeil
Fungus Hulk
Fyrefly
Garmorm
Homonculus, Elemental, Breather
Homonculur, Elemental, Skin
Klyndes
Living steel
Maenad
Magran
Nathri
Ooze Sprite
Phirblas
Q'nidar
Quakedancer
Quelzarn
Quickbiter
Quill
Ruvkova
Scile
Shad
Sislan
Spanner
Suisseen
Tsnng
Ungulosin
Unicow
Unnskrajir
Ur-Histachii
Urd
Vacuous
Wavefire
Weremole
Xador's Fluid
Xerichon
Yahoo
Yeshom
Yihn-Eflan
Yitsan
Yphoz
Yugoloth- Altraloth
Yugoloth- Baernaloth
Yugoloth- Gacholoth
Zard
Zat
Zombie Plant
Zoveri
Zurchin


*3rd Edition*
Abeil
Anaxim
Aoa
Arcane Ballista
Arcane Ooze
Astral Kraken
Avatars of Elmental Evil
Bainligor
Bloodhulk
Blue
Bonesinger
Breathdrinker
Cadaver Collector
Carcass Crab
Catfolk
Chichimec
Darfellan
Deadly Dancer
Deathbringer
Defacer
Delver
Demon, Artaaglith
Demon, Deathdrinker
Demon, Jovoc
Demon, Myrmyxicus
Demon, Zovvut
Desmodu
Devastation Vermin
Devil, Advespa
Devil, Logokron
Devil, Paeliryon
Devil, Rammanon
Devil, Xerfilstyx
Digester
Dreal Larva
Dromite
Duskling
Ethergaunt
Famine Spirit
Faze
Feral Gargun
Feral Spirit 
Feral Yowler
Feverclaw
Fey'ri
Feindwurm
Fiery Sandhog
Firesnake
Flesh Jelly
Flesh-Mulcher Tree
Flotsam Ooze
Folugub
Force of Nature
Foreigner
Forest Sloth
Forestfolk
Forlorn Husk
Fox, Dire
Fox, Arctic
Frog, Firetongue
Frost Worm
Frostwind Virago
Fungus, Fetid
Fungus, Gray
Fungus, Phantom
Fungus, Slaver 
Giant, Bog
Giant, Dusk
Giant, Sand
Gloaming
Hagspawn
Hullathoin
Ibixian
Ineffable Horror
Kython
Leechwalker
Leshay
Lurking Strangler
Marruspawn
Maug
Mindshredder
Mooncalf
Moon Rat
Necronaut
Nerra
Nimblewright
Ocean Strider
Phaeton
Quanlos
Quaraphon
Quell
Quinametin
Quori
Quth-Maren
Ragewalker
Roach Thrall
Rune Hound
Scorrow
Shadow Beast
Summoning Ooze
Thorciasid
Thorn
Tshochar
Tojanida
Udoroot
Ulgurstasta
Uloriax
Umbral Gloom 
Umbral Spy
Unbodied
Undying (all)
Ur'Epona
Urdark
Urskan
Usunag
Uvuudaum
Vanara
Verdant Prince
Vermin Lord
Vermiurge
Xenostelid
Xeph
Xilob
Xixecal
Xorbeast
Xtabay
Yallix
Yeshir
Yugoloth- Corrupter of Fate
Yugoloth- Echinoloth
Yugoloth- Skeroloth
Yugoloth- Voor
Zeitgeist
Zenythri
Zern
Zeugalak
Zezir
Zyern


*4th Edition*
Elemental, Chillfire Destroyer
Elemental, Earthwind Ravager
Elemental, Firelasher
Elemental, Flamespiker
Elemental, Geonid
Elemental, Mud Lasher
Elemental, Rockfire Dreadnought
Elemental, Rockfist Smasher
Elemental, Shardstorm
Elemental, Stormstone Fury
Elemental, Tempest Wisp
Elemental, Thunderblast Cyclone
Elemental, Windfiend Fury
Elemental, Windstriker
Fear Moth
Feaster
Fell Taint
Felljaw
Foul Gibberer
Lamia*
Unrisen
Zairtail

*Creature names marked with an asterisk appear in multiple editions as substantially different monsters.


I'm sure I am missing tons of creatures, but I couldn't tell you what and my books are still inaccessibly boxed up from a recent move. Also, a lot of creatures prolly get disqualified in books that I don't have. So we'll see what we put together over time.

*My opinion:* I think the screaming devilkin, vision and dire corby are awesome, though the corby needs a new name, given the connotation of "dire" in d&d monsterspeak. The rest are, ehhh at best.

Edit: And I'll vote tojanida for worst of the worst.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 8, 2009)

Rules Cyclopedia
Salamander, Frost
Nuckalavee (also mythological, but not described elsewhere)

Keep in mind, the Mystara Monster Compendium supplement and the basic creature book (forget what it's called) might mess up some of these items.


----------



## Dragonbait (Nov 8, 2009)

the Jester said:


> *4th Edition*
> Kruthik




Kruthik were in the 3ed miniatures handbook.

3ed's MM2 had a lot of monsters in there that I don't I ever saw before or since. I don't have the book with me, so I can't name them off at this time.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you interested in setting specific monsters?  Because I think 2e had a lot of creatures in all those settings that never got reprinted in later editions.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, everything.

Frost salamander was in both 2e and 3e.


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 8, 2009)

The Nuckalavee has appeared in multiple editions of D&D:  the Master Set predecessor to the RC, then in 2e when Mystara was made into an AD&D setting, and finally in 3e via various sources (officially in _Dragon_ 343, but also in a couple of OGL supplements).


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, what about the Gargantuan monsters? Were they converted for 2e Mystara?


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 8, 2009)

pawsplay said:


> Ok, what about the Gargantuan monsters? Were they converted for 2e Mystara?




The gargantua carrion crawler and troll appeared in BECMI, RC, and 2e.  The gargantua gargoyle only appeared in BECMI and RC.  There are three other gargantua monsters (insectoid, reptilian, and humanoid) that appeared in 1e and 2e OA.  One could also argue that the kuji template from 3e was a continuation of the concept.

BTW, I'm searching this helpful index to search for pre-4e monsters.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 8, 2009)

The living steel was a 2E monster from _Dragon Mountain_ and was later reprinted in the _Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One_ for the same edition.

It's never been seen before or since (notwithstanding EN World's own Creature Catalogue).


----------



## Wik (Nov 8, 2009)

What about the Living Wall?  I seem to only remember that for 2e, not counting a remake in Tome of Horrors.


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 8, 2009)

Wik said:


> What about the Living Wall?  I seem to only remember that for 2e, not counting a remake in Tome of Horrors.




The 3.5e Living Wall appeared in _Dragon_ 343.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Nov 8, 2009)

2e, the weredragon... a small silver like dragon that spends most of it;s time in human form so people belived it was a were creature, even though it was a true dragon...



edit: wait I know the warforged scout...it is a small warforged and not in 4e yet (and was invented in 3e)


----------



## the Jester (Nov 8, 2009)

GMforPowergamers said:


> edit: wait I know the warforged scout...it is a small warforged and not in 4e yet (and was invented in 3e)




But isn't it just a warforged? I mean, is it different enough to count?


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 8, 2009)

GMforPowergamers said:


> 2e, the weredragon... a small silver like dragon that spends most of it;s time in human form so people belived it was a were creature, even though it was a true dragon...




The weredragon appeared as a 1E monster in _Dragon_ #134. I believe it was also changed to being the "song dragon" in the 3E _Monster Compendium: Monsters of Faerun_ book.


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Nov 8, 2009)

What about the "stupid monsters" in these immortal articles:

Stupid Monsters someone was paid to make = the best job ever.

Part 2:  Return to Moronic Monster Creek

Or did someone republish the Duckbunny and the Armadillelefant?


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 8, 2009)

Amphimir Míriel said:


> What about the "stupid monsters" in these immortal articles:
> 
> Stupid Monsters someone was paid to make = the best job ever.
> 
> ...




I would say that the majority of those monsters have seen multiple editions.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 8, 2009)

Off the top of my head, what about BECMI's _*Druj*_ and _*Odic*_ (and maybe others that were Undead of the "Spirit" variety, iirc)?


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 8, 2009)

the_orc_within said:


> Off the top of my head, what about BECMI's _*Druj*_ and _*Odic*_ (and maybe others that were Undead of the "Spirit" variety, iirc)?




Both were in BECMI, RC, and 2e.


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2009)

Wik said:


> What about the Living Wall?  I seem to only remember that for 2e, not counting a remake in Tome of Horrors.







Shroomy said:


> The 3.5e Living Wall appeared in _Dragon_ 343.





I've often enjoyed describing a Living Wall to players.  It can really creep them out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 9, 2009)

Nilbogs?

How about 'Tweens?

Delvers? Have they popped up in 4e yet?


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 9, 2009)

Henry said:


> Nilbogs?
> 
> How about 'Tweens?
> 
> Delvers? Have they popped up in 4e yet?




It looks like nilbogs and delvers are one and done, but the tweens appeared in 1e and 2e Fiend Folios.


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 9, 2009)

Did the masher (a giant fish from 1st edition AD&D Monster Manual) ever get published again? I guess it didn't help that it never had a picture.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 9, 2009)

Cam Banks said:


> Did the masher (a giant fish from 1st edition AD&D Monster Manual) ever get published again? I guess it didn't help that it never had a picture.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam




Yep, it appeared in one of the Savage Tide adventures in _Dungeon_.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 9, 2009)

From the Basic set- the Thule.  

Dragon and Dungeon did quite a few rebuilds of older monsters towards the end there.  Rhagodessa for example.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 9, 2009)

The Thoul appears in the Mystara monster book for 2e.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd say that just about most monsters that appeared in the 3rd Monstrous Compendium of any campaign setting in 2e, generally didn't appear beyond 2e.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 9, 2009)

Kobold Avenger said:


> I'd say that just about most monsters that appeared in the 3rd Monstrous Compendium of any campaign setting in 2e, generally didn't appear beyond 2e.




I don't know that I have the 3rd MC of any given setting. Did they really have a FR MC3 and stuff?? Crikey!


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 9, 2009)

the Jester said:


> Protein polymorph



The protein polymorph isn't a one edition creature. It received a full-page 2e write up in _Dungeons of Despair_ (1999).


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 9, 2009)

the Jester said:


> I don't know that I have the 3rd MC of any given setting. Did they really have a FR MC3 and stuff?? Crikey!



FR only had two published Monstrous Compendiums. Only Ravenloft and Planescape had three MCs.


----------



## freyar (Nov 9, 2009)

Alzrius said:


> The living steel was a 2E monster from _Dragon Mountain_ and was later reprinted in the _Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One_ for the same edition.
> 
> It's never been seen before or since (notwithstanding EN World's own Creature Catalogue).




Yeah, here's the CC version.  We'll get around to the rest of them eventually, just give us a couple of years.

By the way, it might be easier to make this list with Echohawk's Complete D&D Monster Index.  Edit: I can't believe Echohawk didn't plug this already!


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 9, 2009)

freyar said:


> By the way, it might be easier to make this list with Echohawk's Complete D&D Monster Index.  Edit: I can't believe Echohawk didn't plug this already!




That's what I was consulting before I made my posts here.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you sure *dire corby *doesn't appear in 2e somewhere? 

The reason I ask is that dire corbies are featured in a scene from one of the Drizzt books that was written during 2e. And I can't imagine it being a featured monster if it didn't have 2e stats somewhere.

Crap, did I just admit that I read a Drizzt book?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 9, 2009)

Joshua Randall said:


> Are you sure *dire corby *doesn't appear in 2e somewhere?
> 
> The reason I ask is that dire corbies are featured in a scene from one of the Drizzt books that was written during 2e. And I can't imagine it being a featured monster if it didn't have 2e stats somewhere.
> 
> Crap, did I just admit that I read a Drizzt book?




I am pretty sure they didn't, but am looking to be corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## Henry (Nov 9, 2009)

Joshua Randall said:


> Crap, did I just admit that I read a Drizzt book?




_Dooom! Dooom!_


----------



## wotmaniac (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd be surprised if the "were-ass" made it to more than one edition.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 9, 2009)

Joshua Randall said:


> Are you sure *dire corby *doesn't appear in 2e somewhere?
> 
> The reason I ask is that dire corbies are featured in a scene from one of the Drizzt books that was written during 2e. And I can't imagine it being a featured monster if it didn't have 2e stats somewhere.




You memory serves you well. While the dire corby is indeed mentioned in the Homeland/Exile/Sojourn trilogy, it never made the leap to a 2nd Edition monster stat block. Even more oddly, I've been unable to find stats for the diatryma -- the creature from which Jarlaxle's hat's feather comes -- in any D&D product for any edition.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 9, 2009)

wotmaniac said:


> I'd be surprised if the "were-ass" made it to more than one edition.




Where did the "were-ass" appear?

There seem to be a number of odd lycathropes that have only appeared in one edition, but I can't seem to find a mention of a "were-ass" anywhere.

Single edition lycanthropes: 
Werebaboon (Dungeon #98)
Werecamel (Polyhedron #29)
Werecrocodile (FR10: Old Empires/MC Annual 3; both 2nd Edition sources)
Weredire (Dragon #40)
Werelagomorph (Were-hare) (Dragon #156)
Weremole (Demihuman Deities)
Weremice (Imagine #17)
Wereram (Dragon #40)
Weresabre (Dragon #40)
Weresloth (Dragon #40)
Wereweasel (Dragon #40)


----------



## the Jester (Nov 9, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Where did the "were-ass" appear?
> 
> There seem to be a number of odd lycathropes that have only appeared in one edition, but I can't seem to find a mention of a "were-ass" anywhere.
> 
> ...




It looks like most of these are 1e, but could you verify that for me before I add them to the list please?

Thanks!


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 9, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Where did the "were-ass" appear?
> 
> There seem to be a number of odd lycathropes that have only appeared in one edition, but I can't seem to find a mention of a "were-ass" anywhere.
> 
> ...




Most of those were-creature didn't deserve to move on to the next edition (though I do love the werebaboon from the Shackled City), but there was a werecrocodile in 3e.  It was in _Sandstorm_ and _Monsters of Faerun_/


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 9, 2009)

wotmaniac said:


> I'd be surprised if the "were-ass" made it to more than one edition.




I think you mean the "asswere," the example creature of the Therianthrope template from the _Tome of Horrors_ and _Tome of Horrors Revised_, from Necromancer Games.

Ironically, the template describes therianthropes as being animals that can assume a hybrid or human form; however, "therianthrope" is actually the correct reference for humans that can assume a hybrid or animal form (it's literally "animal human," rather than "lycanthrope," which means "wolf human"). The correct term for animals assuming hybrid/human form is "antherion," ("human animal") though the naming convention for the specific creature is correct in the ToH (that is, the "were" part comes at the end for antherions, and at the beginning for therianthropes).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 9, 2009)

If we include the Tome of Horrors, then there is a 3e Dire Corby.


----------



## grodog (Nov 9, 2009)

Thouls appear in Moldvay Basic, but were never published for AD&D; I don't recall if they were mentioned in AD&D (perhaps under Yeenoghu?) or mentioned/published for 2e/3e/4e, but they're relatively less-known monsters in general.


----------



## kilamanjaro (Nov 9, 2009)

grodog said:


> Thouls appear in Moldvay Basic, but were never published for AD&D; I don't recall if they were mentioned in AD&D (perhaps under Yeenoghu?) or mentioned/published for 2e/3e/4e, but they're relatively less-known monsters in general.




Thouls are in the 2nd Ed. Mystara MC.  It seems like they were in a 3rd Ed. Dragon, but I can't find a reference for it.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 9, 2009)

kilamanjaro said:


> Thouls are in the 2nd Ed. Mystara MC.  It seems like they were in a 3rd Ed. Dragon, but I can't find a reference for it.




If you're willing to go third-party--albeit officially licensed, in this case--they also appeared in Zeitgeist's 3E Blackmoor book, and the more recent 4E conversion.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 11, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> You memory serves you well. While the dire corby is indeed mentioned in the Homeland/Exile/Sojourn trilogy, it never made the leap to a 2nd Edition monster stat block.



Sweet! Now I know. (And knowing is half the battle.)

I'm totally making a 4e dire corby in the monster builder.

Hey, that gives me an idea: we should take every monster on this list, 4e-ize them, and submit it as a Dragon magazine article. Heh.


----------



## Tewligan (Nov 11, 2009)

Did the cifal (colonial insect-formed artificial life, of course) ever make it out of the 1e _Fiend Folio_? Because, man, that thing was ridiculous.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 11, 2009)

I know the answer's just gonna be "Mystara Monstrous Compendium" but what about one-off monsters from the Gazeteers or the Princess Ark series?  I remember GAZ3 had Mandragora and some sort of blood-drinking plant, and they had a vampire variant called Nosferatu (which probably isn't unique enough to count).  And Princess Ark had the Night Dragons and Cestian Gobblers - don't remember what all was introduced in later episodes.

For that matter, the Creature Catalog had a whole bunch of weird ones taken from modules that seem like they might not have been converted.  Like the Oards (time-travelling humanoids from the future), Cryons (bat-like humanoids on skates), Wyrds (elven wights that throw orbs), Decapus (tree-dwelling octopus), and I'm sure I can think of more.  Wish I still had that.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe that the CIFAL was converted in a Living Greyhawk Gazeteer somewhere.

The decapus was originally from a Basic module iirc.

I'll add the were-weirdos to the list.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 11, 2009)

There were a lot of monsters in the Strategic Review/early Dragon that I don't recall seeing elsewhere.


----------



## kilamanjaro (Nov 11, 2009)

JoeNotCharles said:


> I know the answer's just gonna be "Mystara Monstrous Compendium" but what about one-off monsters from the Gazeteers or the Princess Ark series?  I remember GAZ3 had Mandragora and some sort of blood-drinking plant, and they had a vampire variant called Nosferatu (which probably isn't unique enough to count).  And Princess Ark had the Night Dragons and Cestian Gobblers - don't remember what all was introduced in later episodes.
> 
> For that matter, the Creature Catalog had a whole bunch of weird ones taken from modules that seem like they might not have been converted.  Like the Oards (time-travelling humanoids from the future), Cryons (bat-like humanoids on skates), Wyrds (elven wights that throw orbs), Decapus (tree-dwelling octopus), and I'm sure I can think of more.  Wish I still had that.




For a bunch of these you are correct when you say Mystara MC.  I don't have it in front of me but I know the Mandragora, Vampire Rose, Wyrds, and Decapus were in there.  I think the Oards might be in there too.


----------



## Dragonbait (Nov 11, 2009)

kilamanjaro said:


> For a bunch of these you are correct when you say Mystara MC.  I don't have it in front of me but I know the Mandragora, Vampire Rose, Wyrds, and Decapus were in there.  I think the Oards might be in there too.




and lightning vampire, geonids, dispassionate watchers, and all the different colors of giant dragonflies.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 11, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> There were a lot of monsters in the Strategic Review/early Dragon that I don't recall seeing elsewhere.




Yeah, hundreds and hundreds. This list contains all the ones that haven't yet been converted to 3rd edition (including unofficial conversions). If you expand the list to include only official sources, I'd estimate that there are about a thousand "one edition" monsters from Dragon magazine alone.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 11, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Yeah, hundreds and hundreds. This list contains all the ones that haven't yet been converted to 3rd edition (including unofficial conversions). If you expand the list to include only official sources, I'd estimate that there are about a thousand "one edition" monsters from Dragon magazine alone.




Holy crap.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 11, 2009)

Some possible one edition monsters beginning with 'Q'...

Q'nidar (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Quagmire (Dragon #127) [1e]
Quakedancer (Dragon #180) [2e]
Quanlos (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Quaraphon (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Quatsch (Dragon #42) [1e]
Quell (Libris Mortis) [3.5]
Quelzarn (Tantras, Wyrmskull Throne) [2e]
Quezzer (Dragon #140) [1e]
Quickbiter (Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad) [2e]
Quill (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix II) [2e]
Quinametin (Dragon #317) [3.5]
Quori (various Eberron sources) [3.5]
Quth-Maren (City of the Spider Queen, Fiend Folio) [3.0]


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 11, 2009)

And some possible one edition monsters beginning with 'X'...

Xador's Fluid (Dragon #127) [1e]
Xenostelid (Dragon #348) [3.5]
Xeph (Expanded Psionics Handbook) [3.5]
Xerichon (Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix II: Terrors Beyond Tyr ) [2e]
Xilob (Dragon #317) [3.5]
Xorbeast (Dragon #348) [3.5]
Xtabay (Dragon #317) [3.5]


----------



## the Jester (Nov 12, 2009)

Echohawk, those lists are awesome!

If I had any xp left to give today, I'd send it your way!


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 12, 2009)

Some one edition creatures beginning with 'Y'. I am not entirely sure about all the yuan-ti because the names for the types of yuan-ti seem to change between editions.

Yag-Kosha (Supplement IV: Gods, Demigods, Heroes) [OD&D]
Yahoo (Polyhedron #106) [2e]
Yak (PC4: Night Howlers, GAZ12: Golden Khan of Ethengar) [BECMI]
Yaksha (Supplement IV: Gods, Demigods, Heroes) [OD&D]
Yallix (Dungeon #111/Polyhedron #170) [3.5]
Yau-Mor (OA5: Mad Monkey vs. the Dragon Claw) [1e]
Yeshir (Dungeon #106/Polyhedron #165) [3.5]
Yeshom (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Yihn-eflan (Windriders of the Jagged Cliffs, Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three) [2e]
Yitsan (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Yphoz (WGA2: Falconmaster) [2e]
Yuan-Ti Fangblade (Monster Manual: Dangerous Delves) [4e]
Yuan-Ti Holy Guardian (Serpent Kingdoms) [3.5]
Yuan-Ti Ignan (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Yuan-Ti Mageslayer (Serpent Kingdoms) [3.5]
Yuan-Ti Sarpacala Malison (Dragon #370) [4e]
Yuan-Ti Wretchling (Secrets of Xen'drik) [3.5]
Yugoloth, Altraloths (Dragon Annual #2) [2e]
Yugoloth, Baernaloth (Planes of Conflict) [2e]
Yugoloth, Corruptor of Fate (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Yugoloth, Echinoloth (Stormwrack) [3.5]
Yugoloth, Gacholoth (Dungeon #49, Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Four) [2e]
Yugoloth, Skeroloth (Fiend Folio ) [3.0]
Yugoloth, Voor (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]


----------



## the Jester (Nov 12, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> I am not entirely sure about all the yuan-ti because the names for the types of yuan-ti seem to change between editions.
> 
> 
> Yuan-Ti Fangblade (Monster Manual: Dangerous Delves) [4e]
> ...




Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, are you going to consider every minor variant of a base monster as its own thing?

So if there wasn an "orc dingelbat" in some obscure 2e book, than it would be a one-edition monster? Even though orcs have been in D&D since the beginning?


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 13, 2009)

And the 'one edition' monsters beginning with 'J'.

Jackal Lord (Fiend Folio ) [3.0]
Jade Fish (GR2: Dungeons of Mystery) [2e]
Jaebrin (Monster Manual V) [D&D3.5]
Jagendar (Dragon #345) [D&D3.5]
Jagre (Maztica Campaign Set) [2e]
Jahi (Monster Manual II ) [D&D3]
Jakar (WG12: Vale of the Mage) [2e]
Jalath'gak (Dragon #185/Thri-Kreen of Athas) [2e]
Jaleeda Bird (WG12: Vale of the Mage) [2e]
Jarbo (Dungeon #35/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One ) [2e]
Jawg (Dragon #281) [3.0]
Jellyfish, Agrisian (HWR3: Milenian Empire) [BECMI]
Jellyfish, Death's Head (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix ) [2e]
Jellyfish, Galley (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix ) [2e]
Jellyfish Swarm (Stormwrack) [3.5]
Jersey Devil (Polyhedron #148) [3.0]
Jogah, Ga-Hon-Ga (Dragon #61) [1e]
Jogah, Gan-Da-Yah (Dragon #61) [1e]
Jogah, Oh-Do-Was (Dragon #61) [1e]
Jor (Dragon #141) [1e]
Jorri (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Joystealer (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Jozhal (Dark Sun Boxed Set) [2e]
Juggernaut, Copper (Dungeon #115) [3.5]
Juggernaut, Hulean (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Juggernaut, Seven-Headed (Dungeon #124) [3.5]
Juggernaut, Stone (X4: Master of the Desert Nomads/X10: Red Arrow, Black Shield/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
Juggernaut, Wood (X4: Master of the Desert Nomads/X10: Red Arrow, Black Shield/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
Juhrion (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Jujubee (Dungeon #4) [1e]
Julajimus (Dragon Annual #5/Monster Manual II ) [3.0]
Jumper (Immortal Rules/Wrath of the Immortals) [BECMI]
Jupiter Bloodsucker (B3: Palace of the Silver Princess [orange cover]) [BECMI]
Justicator (Monster Manual III) [3.5]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 13, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Quori (various Eberron sources) [3.5]




The Quori are certainly namedropped often in the 4E Eberron books, so it would surprise me if there were no stats at all.  Searching for "Quori" on the Compendium turns up "Dreaming Dark Assassin" and "Dreaming Dark Thoughtstealer", which is probably the same creature.



Echohawk said:


> Yuan-Ti Fangblade (Monster Manual: Dangerous Delves) [4e]
> Yuan-Ti Holy Guardian (Serpent Kingdoms) [3.5]
> Yuan-Ti Ignan (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
> Yuan-Ti Mageslayer (Serpent Kingdoms) [3.5]
> ...




I would say that yuan-ti is yuan-ti.



Echohawk said:


> Yugoloth, Altraloths (Dragon Annual #2) [2e]
> Yugoloth, Baernaloth (Planes of Conflict) [2e]
> Yugoloth, Corruptor of Fate (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
> Yugoloth, Echinoloth (Stormwrack) [3.5]
> ...




On the other hand, I'd probably count these as separate.



Echohawk said:


> Jellyfish, Agrisian (HWR3: Milenian Empire) [BECMI]
> Jellyfish, Death's Head (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix ) [2e]
> Jellyfish, Galley (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix ) [2e]




I'm sure the Death's Head and Galley jellyfish appeared in a BECMI product, because it seems familiar to me and otherwise why would they stick them in the MMC appendix?



Echohawk said:


> Juggernaut, Hulean (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
> Juggernaut, Stone (X4: Master of the Desert Nomads/X10: Red Arrow, Black Shield/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
> Juggernaut, Wood (X4: Master of the Desert Nomads/X10: Red Arrow, Black Shield/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]




These are the same thing.


----------



## kilamanjaro (Nov 13, 2009)

I put together my list of favorite one edition monsters.  A lot of these are from 3.x, I think that's because 2nd Edition recycled a lot of monsters from previous editions disqualifying them for this list while 3rd Edition added a lot of new monsters.  Or maybe I just like 3rd Edition monsters.

Abeil
Abomination – 
	Anaxim
	Chichimec
	Dream Larva
	Phaeton
	Xixecal
Aoa
Arcane Ballista
Arcane Ooze
Astral Kraken
Avatars of Elemental Evil (all)
Avolakia
Bainligor (I like bat people)
Desmodu (I don't like these bat people as much as the bainligor)
Watroach Warbeetle
Bloodhulks
Goblin – Blue
Bonesinger
Breathdrinker
Cadaver Collector
Carcass Crab
Catfolk
Devastation Vermin
Daelkyr Half-Blood
Darfellan
Deadly Dancer
Deathbringer
Defacer
Demon –
	Artaaglith
	Deathdrinker
	Ghour
	Jovoc
	Myrmyxicus
	Zovvut
Devil –
	Advespa
	Logokron
	Paeliryon
	Rammanon
	Xerfilstyx
Dire Corby
Dromites
Dusklings
Ethergaunts (all)
Feral Garguns
Fey’ri
Giant –
	Bog
	Dusk
	Sand
Gloaming
Hagspawn
Hullathion
Ibixian
Ineffable Horror
Kython
Leechwalker
Leshay
Lurking Strangler
Maenad
Marruspawn
Maug
Mindshredders
Mooncalf
Moon Rat
Necronaut
Nerra
Nimblewright
Ocean Strider
Quori (Shockingly not updated yet.  I'm sure they'll show up soon.)
Ragewalker
Roach Thrall
Rune Hound
Scorrow
Shadow Beast
Summoning Ooze
Thorciasid
Thorn
Thunder Worm
Tshochar
Unbodied
Urskan
Uvuudaum
Valkyrie (ToB - Older editions had Valkyrie, but they were different enough to not count)
Vanara
Verdant Prince
Vermin Lord
Vermiurge
Zern


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 14, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Yugoloth, Altraloths (Dragon Annual #2) [2e]




This is a tough one, because they weren't distinct monsters, but rather a grouping of yugoloths of any original type that attained power and a unique form by bargains with night hag cabals. However the term was only used in 2e.



> Yugoloth, Baernaloth (Planes of Conflict) [2e]




No stats in 3e, but they were mentioned several times. Twice in Dragon magazine, and also in Fiendish Codex I.



> Yugoloth, Gacholoth (Dungeon #49, Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Four) [2e]




Oh man I tried on this one. I had a Wandering Monster article already written for Dungeon when WotC canned the print magazine, and then WotC never responded after asking to see it submitted from the slush pile. I may have eventually just polished it and put it up on Planewalker, but if not I'll happily release it for free there or anywhere else. Folks can take it as they will once it's up somewhere.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 14, 2009)

JoeNotCharles said:


> The Quori are certainly namedropped often in the 4E Eberron books, so it would surprise me if there were no stats at all.  Searching for "Quori" on the Compendium turns up "Dreaming Dark Assassin" and "Dreaming Dark Thoughtstealer", which is probably the same creature.



Surprisingly as it is, I don't think there have been any 4e stats for quori published so far. (The two entries from the Compendium are inspired who have 'quori' as a language, they don't seem to be actual quori.) I vaguely recall an interview with Keith Baker where he mentioned the lack of quori stats in the 4e Eberron books as one of the consequences of trying to cover the whole setting in just two books. I think he also mentioned that quori might pop up in a DDI article, so they might not be 'one edition' creatures for very long.



> I would say that yuan-ti is yuan-ti.



I agree with you mostly, but think there are exceptions. For example, a yuan-ti anathema is very different in form and role to a yuan-ti malison, so I think those probably count as two different creatures. I guess the Jester needs to decide how different a creature needs to be to count as a new creature for the 'one edition' list.



> I'm sure the Death's Head and Galley jellyfish appeared in a BECMI product, because it seems familiar to me and otherwise why would they stick them in the MMC appendix?



I also thought that would be the case, but I can't seem to find them in any BECMI product. Man-O-War and Marauder jellyfish show up in X7, AC9 and then later in the Mystara MC and the MC Annual 2, but no sign of Death's Head or Galley.



> These are the same thing.



Yeah, I think the Hulean and stone juggernauts are near enough to be counted as the same creature, and probably also counted as the same as the juggernaut in the 2e _Monstrous Manual_ and the juggernaut in the 3.0 _Monster Manual II_.

The wood juggernaut on the other hand, seems to be unique to BECMI. In all other editions, it seems that the folks building juggernauts only like to work with stone


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 14, 2009)

These 'U' creatures all seem to be 'one edition' critters based on a quick look:

Ubue (B3: Palace of the Silver Princess) [BECMI]
Udoroot (Psionics Handbook/Expanded Psionics Handbook) [3.5]
Uintatherium (Dragon #137) [1e]
Ukuyatangi (Dragon #31) [1e]
Ulgurstasta (Dragon #276/Fiend Folio) [3.0]
Ulik (Dragon #14) [OD&D]
Uloriax (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Ululatrix (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Umbral Gloom (Dragon #353) [3.5]
Umbral Spy (Forge of War) [3.5]
Unbodied (Expanded Psionics Handbook) [3.5]
Undine (Dragon #116) [1e]
Undying Councillor (Eberron Campaign Setting) [3.5]
Undying Soldier (Eberron Campaign Setting) [3.5]
Undying Wizard (Explorer's Handbook) [3.5]
Ungulosin (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III) [2e]
Unicorn, Dusk (Monster Manual) [4e]
Unicow (Dragon #156) [2e]
Unnskrajir (Player's Secrets of Hogunmark) [2e]
Unrisen (Open Grave) [4e]
Unthlatu (Dragon #122) [1e]
Ur-Histachii (Cult of the Dragon) [2e]
Ur'Epona (Planar Handbook) [3.5]
Urd (Monstrous Manual ) [2e]
Urdark (Magic of Eberron) [3.5]
Urisk (Dragon #94) [1e]
Urskan (Frostburn) [3.5]
Usunag (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Utoyasukata (OA1: Swords of the Daimyo) [1e]
Uvuudaum (Epic Level Handbook ) [3.0]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 14, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Undine (Dragon #116) [1e]




BECMI had Undines.  They're in the RC and the Companion set.


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 14, 2009)

There are no 4e quori stats at this time (give it time though!).  The closest we currently got are the Inspired and Dreaming Dark stats.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 14, 2009)

JoeNotCharles said:


> BECMI had Undines.  They're in the RC and the Companion set.



Those don't seem to be quite the same undines as the Dragon versions. The Dragon undines are "miniature merwomen" whereas the BECMI undine is a "featureless transparent snake". They are both otherwise similar water creatures though. My guess is that were both derived -- likely separately -- from the ondine/undine of German folklore.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue Goblins are both 3.0 and 3.5.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 14, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Those don't seem to be quite the same undines as the Dragon versions. The Dragon undines are "miniature merwomen" whereas the BECMI undine is a "featureless transparent snake". They are both otherwise similar water creatures though. My guess is that were both derived -- likely separately -- from the ondine/undine of German folklore.




In that case, can we add the 4e lamia to the unique list?


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2009)

pawsplay said:


> In that case, can we add the 4e lamia to the unique list?



Ooh, yes. The 4e lamia is definitely a different creature to the lamias that have come before it. Great suggestion.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 15, 2009)

pawsplay said:


> Blue Goblins are both 3.0 and 3.5.




I don't think 3.0 and 3.5 count as separate editions for this purpose any more than BECMI and RC do.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 15, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Ulgurstasta (Dragon #276/Fiend Folio) [3.0]




I believe that there is a bad ass super ulgurstasta in the 4e update to Elder Evils.

Damn, you guys are good! I will try to update the list, um, tomorrow?

Thanks, all of you, for the help!


----------



## Orius (Nov 15, 2009)

Crothian said:


> Are you interested in setting specific monsters?  Because I think 2e had a lot of creatures in all those settings that never got reprinted in later editions.




Yeah, I think a good place to look would be setting-specific 2e stuff.  Another good place are obscure stuff from Dragon.  

Honestly though, there's probably a good reason some of that stuff stayed in one edition.



Kobold Avenger said:


> I'd say that just about most monsters that appeared in the 3rd Monstrous Compendium of any campaign setting in 2e, generally didn't appear beyond 2e.




The third PS compendium had several entries that made it into 3e core: the belker, devourer, and xill come to mind. The yeg-yi/yeg-ya (sp?) were in MotP as energons, and the animentals could be more or less considered equal to the elemental templates.  Though xill and energons I think was originally FF, some of the other stuff in there was 1e vintage.  



grodog said:


> Thouls appear in Moldvay Basic, but were never published for AD&D; I don't recall if they were mentioned in AD&D (perhaps under Yeenoghu?) or mentioned/published for 2e/3e/4e, but they're relatively less-known monsters in general.




Yup, thouls are in the Mystara MC, they're a favorite low-level monster of mine.



kilamanjaro said:


> For a bunch of these you are correct when you say Mystara MC.  I don't have it in front of me but I know the Mandragora, Vampire Rose, Wyrds, and Decapus were in there.  I think the Oards might be in there too.




No oards in the Mystara MC.



the Jester said:


> Echohawk, those lists are awesome!
> 
> If I had any xp left to give today, I'd send it your way!




I gave him proxy xp.


----------



## yesnomu (Nov 15, 2009)

Foulspawn, Swordwings, Fell Taints and Sorrowsworn are all 4e-unique, I believe. (You can tell from the compound words!)

Debatably, 4e Archons and Eladrin.


----------



## AllisterH (Nov 15, 2009)

Now here's an interesting question.

Of those many monsters, which of them do you actually consider "unique" in the sense that their crunch is different than existing creatures.

For example, gnolls and bugbears are unique creatures in terms of fluff, but if you didn't TELL your players what they looked like, could a player identify a gnoll from a bugbear from a goblin from a kobold?


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2009)

Orius said:


> The third PS compendium had several entries that made it into 3e core: the belker, devourer, and xill come to mind.



Yes, there is surprising overlap between PSMC3 and 3.0. The rast and the ravid are two more that jumped to 3e.

Here's a list of what appear to be the 'one edition' creatures from PSMC3:

Bzastra
Chososion
Darklight
Devete
Dharum Suhn
Egarus
Entrope
Facet
Garmorm
Homunculous, Elemental, Breather
Homunculous, Elemental, Skin
Klyndes
Magran
Nathri
Ooze Sprite
Phirblas
Ruvkova
Scile
Shad
Shocker, Contented One
Sislan
Suisseen
Tsnng
Ungulosin
Vacuous
Wavefire



> I gave him proxy xp.



Much obliged, thank you!


----------



## Dragonbait (Nov 15, 2009)

AllisterH said:


> For example, gnolls and bugbears are unique creatures in terms of fluff, but if you didn't TELL your players what they looked like, could a player identify a gnoll from a bugbear from a goblin from a kobold?




It's easy in 4E (kobolds shift as a Minor action, goblins shift away if you miss them with an attack, gnolls generally do more damage to bloodied opponents and get combat bonuses in packs, bugbears do more damage to bloodied opponents). It's all part of the idea of making the different races unique.

In 3E it gets a little more vague. Hit points would probably be the deciding factor since all four were capable of sneaking and hiding from the better-than-average Dex in the four races you mentioned. If the PCs have a spell or item that can create daylight they might identify kobolds since they have daylight sensitivity. Bugbears could be identified because unlike gnolls, they have the scent ability. Kobolds and bugbears have better natural AC bonuses than goblins and gnolls.

Kobolds would stand out in 1E and 2E with their tiny hit points compared to goblins. If the DM rolls randomly for every creature, it's harder to tell. You might be fighting kobolds or you might be fighting a pack of goblins with terrible HP. Bugbears in 1E and 2E could stand out if they could take advantage of their stealth ability (if they had that.. My memory of those times are now fuzzy). I think they also had 1 more hit die than gnolls.

So, it's possible in all editions but the earlier the edition is the less obvious things become.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2009)

Some 'Z' creatures that seem to be 'one edition' candidates:

Zairtail (Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide) [4e]
Zard (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Zat (SJR4: Practical Planetology) [2e]
Zebra (Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia) [BECMI]
Zeitgeist (Cityscape) [3.5]
Zenythri (Monster Manual II ) [3.0]
Zern (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Zeugalak (Lords of Madness) [3.5]
Zezir (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Zombie Plant (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert) [2e]
Zoveri (Planes of Law) [2e]
Zurchin (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Zyern (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Zzonga-Bush (Dawn of the Emperors) [BECMI]


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2009)

And a whole bunch of 'F' creatures that look like 'one edition' creatures, based on a quick search:

Facet (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III) [2e]
Faedorne (O2: Blade of Vengeance/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
Fael (Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix II: Terrors Beyond Tyr ) [2e]
Faenare (PC2: Top Ballista) [BECMI]
Faerie Fiddler (Dragon #206/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three) [2e]
Faerie Phiz (Dragon #191) [2e]
Faerie, Seelie (Blood Spawn) [2e]
Faerie, Unseelie (Blood Spawn) [2e]
Fainil (Night Flyers) (Dragon #244) [2e]
Falmadaraatha (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Famine Spirit (Monster Manual II) [3.0]
Faux Faerie (MC14: Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix) [2e]
Faze (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Fear Moth (Open Grave) [4e]
Feaster (Dungeon #161) [4e]
Feathered Serpent (HWA2: Nightrage/HWR1: Sons of Azca) [BECMI]
Feeblestar (Wyrmskull Throne) [2e]
Feesu (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Feliquine (Red Steel Campaign Expansion/Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Fell Taint (Dragon #376) [4e]
Felljaw (Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide) [4e]
Fenette (Shaman) [2e]
Feral Slasher (C3: Lost Island of Castanamir) [1e]
Feral Spirit (Sharn: City of Towers) [3.5]
Feral Yowler (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Ferret, Giant (Basic Set/Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia) [BECMI]
Feverclaw (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Fey'ri (Monsters of Faerûn) [3.0]
Feylaar (Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix II: Terrors Beyond Tyr) [2e]
Feywing (GAZ8: Five Shires/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
Fiendwurm (Monster Manual II) [3.0]
Fiery Face (Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad) [2e]
Fiery Sandhog (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Figment (Dungeon #81) [2e]
Figurine, Diamond (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness) [2e]
Fire Falcon (MC14: Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix) [2e]
Fireball Fly (Dragon #94) [1e]
Firebird (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Firelich (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Firesnake (Dungeon #111/Polyhedron #170) [3.5]
Firethorn (Corsairs of the Great Sea/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two) [2e]
Fireweed (Dragon #227) [2e]
Flailer (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert) [2e]
Flailtail (Dragon #89) [1e]
Flame Spirit (MC6: Monstrous Compendium Kara-Tur Appendix) [2e]
Flame Swallow (SJR4: Practical Planetology) [2e]
Flamewing (Dragon #94) [1e]
Flapsail (Hollow World Boxed Set) [BECMI]
Flard (Dragon #47) [1e]
Flareater (Ruins of Undermountain II/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two) [2e]
Flawder (MC14: Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix) [2e]
Fleas of Madness (Adam's Wrath/Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness) [2e]
Flesh Jelly (Monster Manual II) [3.0]
Flesh-Mulcher Tree (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Flicker (Immortal Rules) [BECMI]
Flitte (Dragon #40) [1e]
Flitterling (O2: Blade of Vengeance/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
Floater (Dungeon #70) [2e]
Flolite (Dragon #38) [1e]
Flotsam Ooze (Fiend Folio) [3.0]
Flow Barnacle (SJR1: Lost Ships) [2e]
Flowfiend (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Focoid (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Fogwarden (Dungeon #54/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Four) [2e]
Folugub (Psionics Handbook /Expanded Psionics Handbook) [3.0]
Force of Nature (Dragon #304) [3.0]
Forchoreai (Dragon #101) [1e]
Foreigner (Masque of the Red Death) [3.5]
Forest Sloth (Monster Manual II) [3.0]
Forestfolk (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Forgewraith (Sharn: City of Towers) [3.5]
Forlarren (Fiend Folio) [1e]
Forlorn Husk (Sandstorm) [3.5]
Foul Gibberer (Dungeon #162) [4e]
Fox, Dire (Dragon #291) [3.0]
Fox, Hoar (Fiend Folio) [1e]
Fox, Arctic (Frostburn) [3.5]
Fractine (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Frelôn (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Frigidarch (Dragon #129) [1e]
Frog, Archer (Dragon #247) [2e]
Frog, Ghoul (Dragon #247) [2e]
Frog, Firetongue (Dragon #285) [3.0]
Frog, Giant Vampire (Dragon #50) [1e]
Frost Worm (Monster Manual) [3.0]
Frostwind Virago (Monster Manual V) [3.5]
Fungoid (AC8: Dragon Tiles: Revenge of Rusak/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BECMI]
Fungus, Cushion (Dragon #172) [2e]
Fungus, Friendly (Dragon #196) [2e]
Fungus, Explodestool (Dragon #89) [1e]
Fungus, Phantom (Monster Manual) [3.0]
Fungus, Fetid (Monster Manual V) [3.5]
Fungus, Vermeil (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Fungus, Slaver (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Fungus, Gray (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Fungus Hulk (Return to White Plume Mountain) [2e]
Fyrefly (MC14: Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix/Monstrous Manual) [2e]


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 15, 2009)

JoeNotCharles said:


> I don't think 3.0 and 3.5 count as separate editions for this purpose any more than BECMI and RC do.




Really? BECMI and RC use the same rules. 3.0 and 3.5 do not. Specifically, the Psionics Handbook and the Expanded Psionics Handbook definitely do not, and their blues are somewhat different.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 15, 2009)

yesnomu said:


> Debatably, 4e Archons and Eladrin.




Not much debate needed. They're entirely different creatures in 4e from the original archons and eladrin.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 15, 2009)

yesnomu said:


> Foulspawn, Swordwings, Fell Taints and Sorrowsworn are all 4e-unique, I believe. (You can tell from the compound words!)
> 
> Debatably, 4e Archons and Eladrin.




Foulspawn, swordwings and sorrowsworn are all from 3e. 

4e archons will go on the list, but eladrins are the old grey elves.


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 15, 2009)

If we want to be reeeealy picky, there are 3.5 Fire archon stats. Published just before 4E:s release, though, so it's still a 4E thing.

And yeah, I was going to say, archons and eladrin aren't like their old edition namesakes, but are they different enough from old elementals (unlike the new compound elementals) and high/grey elves?

And if we're talking about elementals, what of the new compound types from 4E?
*MM1:*
Rockfire Dreadnought
Firelasher
Earthwind Ravager
Thunderblast Cyclone

*MM2:*
Chillfire Destroyer 
Dust Devil
Flamespiker
Geonid (pure earth)
Mud Lasher
Rockfist Smasher (pure earth)
Shardstorm
Stormstone Fury
Tempest Wisp (pure air)
Windfiend Fury
Windstriker (pure air)


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 15, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Forgewraith (Sharn: City of Towers) [3.5]




This was updated to 4E in a Dungeon adventure.



pawsplay said:


> Really? BECMI and RC use the same rules. 3.0 and 3.5 do not. Specifically, the Psionics Handbook and the Expanded Psionics Handbook definitely do not, and their blues are somewhat different.




I'm judging by the fact that I own the 3.0 PHB and DMG, but the 3.5 MM, and I never noticed until last week.  If you showed me a monster listing from 3.0 and one from 3.5 I wouldn't be able to tell which edition it was for unless you told me - 1e and 2e had different actual listing formats with different amounts of information in them.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 15, 2009)

Is the feathered serpent significantly different from the couatl? (Or the flying snake?)

Is the giant ferret significantly different from the dire weasel?


----------



## darjr (Nov 16, 2009)

Dragonbait said:


> bugbears




Don't forget the stranglers, I hate those. Almost as bad as a monster that dominates.

Oh, uh, I love this thread.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 16, 2009)

Hellzon said:


> I
> Dust Devil
> 
> Geonid (pure earth)




I remember seeing Dust Devils (summoned by a cleric spell) from an old issue of Dragon (issue number in the 60's I believe). 

 Geonids appeared in module X5 Temple of Death  as boulder people who could retract their arms and legs into their shells and pretend to be boulders.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 16, 2009)

the Jester said:


> Is the feathered serpent significantly different from the couatl? (Or the flying snake?)



Hmmmm... feathered serpents look similar to couatls but are only about as intelligent as dogs ("the folks of Colima train them as watchdogs"). I think the flying snake from _Races of Faerûn_ is pretty similar though.



> Is the giant ferret significantly different from the dire weasel?



Well, I don't think *I'd* be able to tell a giant ferret from a dire weasel, if I bumped into one in a dark alley


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 16, 2009)

A quick look through the 'I's gives me the following list. I haven't checked this one very thoroughly, so there are bound to be a few that have appeared in other editions.

Ibis (Races of Faerûn) [3.0]
Ibixian (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Ice Lizard (MC14: Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix) [2e]
Ice Serpent* (Dungeon #27) [2e]
Ice Serpent* (Monsters of Faerûn) [3.0]
Ice Warrior (Dungeon #159) [4e]
Icegaunt (Frostburn) [3.5]
Icetail (FR14: Great Glacier) [2e]
Icy Prisoner (Dragon #324) [3.5]
Id Fiend (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert) [2e]
IffanbutT (ST1: Up the Garden Path) [BECMI]
Iguana, Horned (MC5: Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix) [2e]
Iguana, Giant (MC5: Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix) [2e]
Iguana (Dragon #341) [3.5]
Ihagnim (Dragon #89) [1e]
Imago (Savage Species Web Enhancement) [3.0]
Imbul (Practical Planetology (SJR4)) [2e]
Imorph (Fiend Folio) [1e]
Imp, Blue (GAZ3: Principalities of Glantri) [BECMI]
Imp, Bog (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Imp, Book (Arcane Power) [4e]
Imp, Chaos (Planes of Chaos/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three) [2e]
Imp, Choleric (Dragon #338) [3.5]
Imp, Garden (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Imp, Melancholic (Dragon #338) [3.5]
Imp, Phlegmatic (Dragon #338) [3.5]
Imp, Red (GAZ3: Principalities of Glantri) [BECMI]
Imp, Sanguine (Dragon #338) [3.5]
Imp, Wishing (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness) [2e]
Incarnate (Dragon #193/Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Ineffable Horror (Underdark) [3.5]
Inevitable, Anhydrut (Waste Crawler) (Sandstorm) [3.5]
Inevitable, Kolyarut (Manual of the Planes/Monster Manual v.3.5) [3.5]
Inevitable, Quarut (Fiend Folio ) [3.0]
Inevitable, Varakhut (Fiend Folio ) [3.0]
Inevitable, Zelekhut (Manual of the Planes/Monster Manual v.3.5) [3.0]
Infernal Armor (D&D Miniatures: Demonweb) [4e]
Infernite (Dragon #159) [2e]
Infinity Vine (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Ingogo (Dragon #122) [1e]
Insectoid, Antold (Dragon #32) [1e]
Insectoid, Koasp (Dragon #32) [1e]
Insectoid, Scorpiorc (Dragon #32) [1e]
Insectoid, Skag (Dragon #32) [1e]
Insectoid, Woblin (Dragon #32) [1e]
Irda Tree (Sylvan Veil) [2e]
Iridescent Ooze (Dragon #367) [4e]
Iridescent Plecoe (Ruins of Undermountain II/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two) [2e]
Iron Maiden (Polyhedron #145) [3.0]
Iron Man (C3: Lost Island of Castanamir) [1e]
Ironclad Mauler (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Ironglass Rose (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Ironthorn (Sandstorm) [3.5]
Island Serpent (OA3: Ochimo the Spirit Warrior) [1e]
Isopterite (SJA3: Crystal Spheres) [2e]
Ivory Champion (Dragon #356) [3.5]


----------



## Orius (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy Bovine said:


> Geonids appeared in module X5 Temple of Death  as boulder people who could retract their arms and legs into their shells and pretend to be boulders.




And the Geonids are in the Mystara MC too. So BECMI, 2e, 4e.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 16, 2009)

I believe that the giant iguana is in the old Red Box Basic set, and the iridescent ooze appears in 2e.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 16, 2009)

the Jester said:


> I believe that the giant iguana is in the old Red Box Basic set, and the iridescent ooze appears in 2e.



I've just checked, and I can't seem to find either of these. The Red Box details four giant lizards (geckos, dracos, horned chameleons and tuatara) but no iguanas that I can see. I also can't find a 2e iridescent ooze -- where did you spot that?


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy Bovine said:


> I remember seeing Dust Devils (summoned by a cleric spell) from an old issue of Dragon (issue number in the 60's I believe).
> 
> Geonids appeared in module X5 Temple of Death  as boulder people who could retract their arms and legs into their shells and pretend to be boulders.




Surprised, I am not. I just listed the elementals from 4E, I almost figured the ones with non-compound names would be legacy stuff.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 16, 2009)

Hellzon said:


> Surprised, I am not. I just listed the elementals from 4E, I almost figured the ones with non-compound names would be legacy stuff.




Not quite the same monster, though - BECMI Geonids were intelligent rock-people, while the 4E version seems to be a beast with a boulder for a shell.


----------



## M.L. Martin (Nov 16, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> Imp, Bog (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]




_A_ bog imp shows up in _Heroes of Horror_ for 3.5, IIRC; is it the same creature?



> Imp, Wishing (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness) [2e]




  Should be in the _Ravenloft Dungeon Master's Guide_ for 3.0/3.5 (the book is sort of a crossbreed when it comes to editions) as an artifact or magic item. Don't have my copy available, though, so I can't check.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 17, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> I've just checked, and I can't seem to find either of these. The Red Box details four giant lizards (geckos, dracos, horned chameleons and tuatara) but no iguanas that I can see. I also can't find a 2e iridescent ooze -- where did you spot that?




Hmm, maybe the giant iguana was in a module or something, but I swear that I've seen it before. 

The iridescent ooze is in one of the MC Annual softbacks that came out near the end of 2e; I have it, but I couldn't tell you off hand which one it is in.


----------



## Orius (Nov 17, 2009)

the Jester said:


> The iridescent ooze is in one of the MC Annual softbacks that came out near the end of 2e; I have it, but I couldn't tell you off hand which one it is in.




I just checked the indexes in the third and fourth MC Annuals and neither of them list it.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 17, 2009)

Matthew L. Martin said:


> _A_ bog imp shows up in _Heroes of Horror_ for 3.5, IIRC; is it the same creature?



I suspect they were developed completely independently, but they are quite similar, both being, well, imps that live in bogs and try to drown people.



> Should be in the _Ravenloft Dungeon Master's Guide_ for 3.0/3.5 (the book is sort of a crossbreed when it comes to editions) as an artifact or magic item. Don't have my copy available, though, so I can't check.



Well spotted. You are quite correct, the wishing imp is an artifact in 3e and appear on page 234 of the Ravenloft DMG.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 17, 2009)

the Jester said:


> Hmm, maybe the giant iguana was in a module or something, but I swear that I've seen it before.
> 
> The iridescent ooze is in one of the MC Annual softbacks that came out near the end of 2e; I have it, but I couldn't tell you off hand which one it is in.






Orius said:


> I just checked the indexes in the third and fourth MC Annuals and neither of them list it.




The Jester, are you sure you aren't perhaps remembering the iridescent _plecoe_, which is a subterranean fish from _Ruins of Undermountain II_ that was reprinted in MCA2?

(Aside: As far as I can tell there have only ever been four "iridescent" creatures in D&D: the ooze, the plecoe, the iridescent serpent from _Complete Psionic_ and the iridescent naga from _Serpent Kingdoms_. Oddly enough, they all appear to be 'one edition' creatures.)


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay. Here is a list of potential 'one edition' creature beginning with 'W'. I haven't reviewed the wights, wolves and wraiths very thoroughly, and a number of those might be too similar to count as separate creatures.

Waff (Blood Spawn) [2e]
Walking Stick, Giant (I13: Adventure Pack I) [1e]
Walking Wall (Miniatures Handbook) [3.5]
Wall of Tentacles (Demihuman Deities) [2e]
Wall Walker (City by the Silt Sea/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two ) [2e]
Warden Beast (MC8: Monstrous Compendium Outer Planes Appendix/Planes of Conflict) [2e]
Warforged Raptor (Forge of War) [3.5]
Warforged Scorpion (Secrets of Xen'drik) [3.5]
Warforged Titan (Eberron Campaign Setting) [3.5]
Warp Drifter (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.5]
Wasp, Giant Mason-Wasp (MC13: Monstrous Compendium Al-Qadim Appendix) [2e]
Wasp, Phase (Monster Manual II ) [3.0]
Wastrel (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix II ) [2e]
Watcher (Life-Shaped Creation) (Windriders of the Jagged Cliffs/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three) [2e]
Water Leaper (HR3: Celts Campaign Sourcebook) [2e]
Waterwheel Plant, Giant (Dragon #167) [2e]
Watroach (War Beetle) (Dragon #185) [2e]
Wattley (Ruins of Undermountain II/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two ) [2e]
Wavearcher (Dungeon #110/Polyhedron #169) [3.5]
Wavefire (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III) [2e]
Web-Spectre (Dragon #252) [2e]
Weed Giant (Dragon #116) [1e]
Weird, Air (Monster Manual II ) [3.0]
Weird, Bone (Return to the Tomb of Horrors) [2e]
Weird, Fire (Monster Manual II ) [3.0]
Weird, Ice (Frostburn) [3.5]
Weird, Mist (Van Richten's Guide to the Mists) [3.5]
Weird, Ooze (Champions of Ruin) [3.5]
Weird, Silt (Polyhedron #80) [2e]
Weird, Snow (Frostburn) [3.5]
Weisshund (WGA2: Falconmaster) [2e]
Well Spirit (Dragon #42) [1e]
Wellspring Horror (Dungeon #162) [4e]
Wellspring Rioter (Dungeon #162) [4e]
Wellspringer Riot (Dungeon #162) [4e]
Wezer (Dark Sun Boxed Set) [2e]
Wharlysk (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Wheep (Libris Mortis) [3.5]
Whelp of Zargon (Elder Evils) [3.5]
Whispering Moth (Dragon #227) [2e]
Whispering Pine (Dragon #119) [1e]
Wicker Man (Fiend Folio ) [3.0]
Wiggle, Hurwaet (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Wiggle, Salt (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Wiggle, Swamp (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Wight, Bole- (Polyhedron #35) [1e]
Wight, Dust (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Wight, Half- (REF5: Lords of Darkness) [1e]
Wight, Ice (Dungeon #163) [4e]
Wight, Lava (Epic Level Handbook ) [3.0]
Wight, Lesser (King of the Giantdowns) [2e]
Wight, Mastar (King of the Giantdowns) [2e]
Wight, Time (Wizards of the Coast web site) [3.0]
Wight, Wailing (Dragon #249) [2e]
Wild Watcher (Dungeon #132) [3.5]
Will-o'-Dawn (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness ) [2e]
Will-o'-Deep (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness ) [2e]
Will-o'-Mist (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness ) [2e]
Will-o'-Sea (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness ) [2e]
Will-o'-Shadow (Blood Spawn) [2e]
Wilora (Dragon #307/City of Splendors: Waterdeep) [3.X]
Wind Dragon (Return to the Moathouse) [4e]
Wind Thrower (Dragon #101) [1e]
Wind Warrior (Dungeon #124) [3.5]
Windblade (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Windigo (Dungeon #77) [2e]
Windraptor (Dungeon #111/Polyhedron #170) [3.5]
Winged Warrior (B8: Journey to the Rock/AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BCEMI]
Wingwyrd (Five Nations) [3.5]
Winterling (Dragon #324) [3.5]
Winterspawn (Frostburn) [3.5]
Wirchler (Dragon #47) [1e]
Wispling (Fiend Folio ) [3.0]
Witchknife (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Witchlight Marauder (MC9: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II) [2e]
Witherstench (Fiend Folio) [1e]
Wiwaxia, Giant (Dragon #204) [2e]
Wizard Lice (City of Delights/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One ) [2e]
Wizened Elder (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Wolf (Dragon #293) [3.0]
Wolf, Arctic (Hollow World Boxed Set) [BCEMI]
Wolf, Blood Ghoul (Ghostwalk Web Enhancement) [3.0]
Wolf, Brachyurus (Epic Level Handbook ) [3.0]
Wolf, Choir (Polyhedron #78) [2e]
Wolf, Cloud (Dragon #293) [3.0]
Wolf, Dread (Dragon #174) [2e]
Wolf, Gray (Monster Manual) [4e]
Wolf, Magma (Dragon #293) [3.0]
Wolf, Sea (Dragon #293) [3.0]
Wolf, Shadow* (Dungeon #155) [4e]
Wolf, Shadow* (ST1: Up the Garden Path) [BCEMI]
Wolf, Shard (Dragon #293) [3.0]
Wolf, Stone (Dragon #174/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One ) [2e]
Wood Man (Spellbound/Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three) [2e]
Wood Woad (Monster Manual III) [3.5]
Woodchuck (Monstrous Compendium Volume Two/Monstrous Manual) [2e]
Worghest (Dragon #350) [3.5]
Worm, Giant (a variety) (Dragon #133) [1e]
Wormcaller (Dungeon #130) [3.5]
Worry-Wart (Dragon #259) [2e]
Wrackspawn (Monster Manual IV) [3.5]
Wraith-King (Dragon #198) [2e]
Wraith, Acid- (Dungeon #131) [3.5]
Wraith, Athasian (Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix II: Terrors Beyond Tyr ) [2e]
Wraith, Desert (FR10: Old Empires) [2e]
Wraith, Evolved (Libris Mortis) [3.5]
Wraith, Frightful (Pyramid of Shadows) [4e]
Wraith, Incarnum (Magic of Incarnum) [3.5]
Wraith, Lost (Dungeon #155) [4e]
Wraith, Lurking (D&D Miniatures: Against the Giants) [4e]
Wraith, Mad (Monster Manual) [4e]
Wraith, Moon (Open Grave) [4e]
Wraith, Oblivion (Open Grave) [4e]
Wraith, Orb (Anauroch: The Empire of the Shade) [3.5]
Wraith, Seething (Dungeon #158) [4e]
Wraith, Shattered (Dungeon #163) [4e]
Wraith, Vortex (Open Grave) [4e]
Wraith, Wisp (Open Grave) [4e]
Wraithworm (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix II ) [2e]
Wrath of Dagon (Dungeon #156) [4e]
Wrath of Nature (Open Grave) [4e]
Wriggly (Imagine #15) [1e]
Wryback (MC7: Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix) [2e]
Wurm (Dragon #296) [3.0]
Wurmling (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Wychglow (AC9: Creature Catalogue/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BCEMI]
Wychlamp (GAZ8: Five Shires/DMR2: Creature Catalog) [BCEMI]
Wynzet (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix) [2e]
Wyrm-Wisp (Draconomicon: Chromatic Dragons) [4e]
Wyrm, Great (Dragon #94) [1e]
Wyvern Drake (Dragon #170/Cult of the Dragon) [2e]


----------



## the Jester (Nov 18, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> The Jester, are you sure you aren't perhaps remembering the iridescent _plecoe_, which is a subterranean fish from _Ruins of Undermountain II_ that was reprinted in MCA2?




Quite sure, I even remember the picture.

Regarding a few others: I have to say that a wight's a wight's a wight, and same thing with wraiths, unless they are markedly different. 

Bone weird becomes boneyard in 3e & 4e.


----------



## My Lego (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking at the first list do creatures that start with the letter F seem particularly cursed?


----------



## jasonbostwick (Nov 19, 2009)

The Warforged Titan was updated to 4E in Monster Manual 2.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 22, 2009)

the Jester said:


> Regarding a few others: I have to say that a wight's a wight's a wight, and same thing with wraiths, unless they are markedly different.



Taking a closer look at those wights...

Bole-Wights: These are wights with the bole-undead "template" applied, which makes them slightly stronger and more resistant to turning.

Dust Wights: Described as "a gaunt, human-sized earth elemental with forever-crumbling features". These are undead creatures, but are formed by a conjunction of elemental earth and negative energy, rather than from the bodies of humanoids.

Half-Wights: According to _Lords of Darkness_, half-wights are a step in the "reproduction system" of wights. They are created by wights, have to follow the orders of their creators, and can eventually become wights by draining energy. They are about half as powerful as proper wights.

Icewights: Similar in genesis to ordinary wights, icewights "arise from the bodies of depraved folk who died in frigid places touched by shadow". They have an association with the Shadowfell and a variety of cold-based attacks.

Lavawights: These are epic-level undead, which are humanoid skeletons wrapped in molten magma. They are created from the remains of victims slain by shapes of fire.  

Lesser/Master Wights: These wights from the Birthright adventure _King of the Giantdowns_ are just slightly less powerful and one more powerful version of ordinary wights.

Time Wights: These wights are strange, half-decayed things that probably come from the distant future. They have power over the fabric of time, and a particular hatred for creatures with long or magically extended lifespans.

Wailing Wights: A cross between banshees and wights, wailing wights were created by Acererak from priests hired to consecrate his temple in the Undertomb

I'd say that the bole, half, lesser and master wights are close enough to ordinary wights to be considered the same. The other wights (dust, ice, lava, time and wailing) are all markedly different, and can probably be treated as new creatures.


----------

